# REQ Port: Phatch - Photo Batch Processor



## MasterOne (Dec 28, 2012)

Phatch Website said:
			
		

> Phatch is a simple to use cross-platform GUI Photo Batch Processor which handles all popular image formats and can duplicate (sub)folder hierarchies. Phatch can batch resize, rotate, apply perspective, shadows, rounded corners, ... and more in minutes instead of hours or days if you do it manually. Phatch allows you to use EXIF and IPTC tags for renaming and data stamping. Phatch also supports a console version to batch photos on webservers.



Website: http://www.phatch.org/

Dependencies:

lang/python26
x11-toolkits/py-wxPython26
graphics/py-pillow
misc/findutils


----------

